# Foodsaver



## Mr Mac (Aug 10, 2015)

My wife likes to go to yard sales on occasion and, like the good husband, I sometimes join her (to keep her from spending all our money). Once in a while this blind squirrel finds an acorn (like a couple of rods/reels and some tackle).

About a year ago we were in a richer neighborhood when I spotted a Foodsaver in the box and the box had never been opened! I asked about the unit and the lady said they received it as a gift and didn't really want or need it. When asked about the price, I was astounded when sh said $10! SOLD!

If you don't have one of these, get one! They have saved us a lot of money over this last year!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Ditto!*

Great catch, our saver is 12 years old and I'm positive it has paid for itself!


----------

